# Summer Bay in Vegas Questions



## suzanne (Jul 3, 2010)

I read the reviews for this resort and they all seem to be pretty positive, but the rating seems to be pretty low for the reviews given. What am I missing?

Suzanne


----------



## Dori (Jul 3, 2010)

I am wondering if the ratings reflect older reviews, from the days of the old Summer Bay, which was a total dive. We have stayed there before and after the move to its new location, and the difference is like night and day. We love the new resort. They have done a wonderful job with the units and the grounds. When the new pool and clubhouse are finished, it will be even better.

Dori


----------



## suzanne (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Dori, that may be it. How far off the strip is it and what part of the strip is it closest too? Which building/floor/unit should we try to request if we exchange there?

Suzanne


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 4, 2010)

It is about 3/4 mile east of the mid-strip on Koval if you go down Koval to Flamingo and go west to the strip. It is closer if you cut straight across.

Here is a link to the resort:

http://www.summerbayresort.com/lasvegas.htm

It looks very nice.


----------



## Dori (Jul 5, 2010)

On our first visit, we were in the building close to the front of the resort. We were right by the construction of the new pool and clubhouse, so we didn't care for that. On our second visit, we were in the group of buildings 10,11 and 12, I think. Ask for a pool view.

There is a little street right in front of the resort that takes you to the back of either Imperial Palace or Harrah's (I'm not sure which). It is about a five minute walk. As John says, you can also walk out to Flamingo, and down to the Strip. That will put you at Bally's. 

Dori


----------



## suzanne (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Dori & John for the help. Never having been there its hard to determine where the best spot off strip to stay is in conjuction to the strip itself. If that makes any sense.  

Suzanne


----------



## Art4th (Jul 5, 2010)

John Cummings said:


> It is about 3/4 mile east of the mid-strip on Koval if you go down Koval to Flamingo and go west to the strip. It is closer if you cut straight across.
> 
> Here is a link to the resort:
> 
> ...



It's a pretty easy walk too. It took me less than 10 minutes from my unit in the middle of the resort to the Strip in front of Harrah's/Imperial Palace.


----------



## Dori (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the resort offers free shuttle service to various spots on the strip, as well as to Fremont Street, a stop you must make if this is your first visit. Make sure you go at night in order to view the outstanding laser light show.

Dori


----------



## suzanne (Jul 6, 2010)

Fremont Street at might is definately on our must see list.

Suzanne


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 6, 2010)

suzanne said:


> Fremont Street at might is definately on our must see list.
> 
> Suzanne



Fremont Street at "might" will be an awesome sight.


----------



## Jon77 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Summer Bay Shuttle*

We are at Summer Bay right now and I am looking at the Shuttle Schedule to Fremont Street.  It runs Monday through Saturday only and leaves from Summer Bay at 6:00 pm and again at 7:00 pm.  It returns at 10:20 pm from the Four Queens valet entrance on third street and again at 11:20 pm from the same Four Queens location.

The Shuttle also runs to Von's grocery each morning Monday through Saturday at 8:30 am with return pickup at Von's at 9:30 am.

The Shuttle also runs to the following casinos: Planet Hollywood, Tropicana, Flamingo, Statosphere and Circus Circus. Departure times range from 10:00 am to 12:00 midnight depending on where you are going and return in roughly the same time periods.  

Harrahs Entertainment also provides their own shuttle from Summer Bay to Harrah's and the RIO at various times throughout the day starting at 8:00 am.

We have a rental car so we didn't take advantage of the Shuttle but the departure times and return times on the Shuttle Schedules are certainly worth taking advantage of.

Jon


----------



## rdober (Jul 10, 2010)

How does the place look now? Front gate? Health Club? Swimming pool upfront? Bar/restaurant? Does it seem to be moving along? Staying there next month and just wondering how much has changed since last time I was there.
Thanks


----------



## Jon77 (Jul 10, 2010)

Clubhouse area is still under construction.  Front gate entrance to resort off of Koval is still gravel and a guard shack is in place with a full time security guard to check your parking pass or name on the registration list.  Temporary Registration is in building 1.  We are in building 8 in a first floor unit with a view of the parking area and the building at the property next door which is OK with us. There are of course units on the other side of the building with a view of the pool.  Pool and barbeque area for buildings 7, 8, and 9 are open.  Welcome letter says that they currently have 4 pools and jacuzzis that are open 24 hours.  Welcome letter also says Fitness center is open and located in Pool House 3 located right behind building 18 and is open 24 hours.  Wireless internet is up and running and since I am sending you this post via their internet, access is obviously working OK.  Access to wireless is via a login with your room number and a password that they provide you with.

"RCI updates" as they call them are also in full swing.  We thought our time was more valuable than that so we cancelled our appointment.

Hope this helps

Jon


----------



## suzanne (Jul 10, 2010)

Looks like we won't be staying at Summer Bay as I was able to pull a 2 bedroom at the Flamingo instead. This will put us right on the Strip which will be better if DH needs to just rest. The rest of us can still go play without worrying about him.

Thanks everyone for all your input. It sounds like a good place and I would have taken it if I could not have gotten the Flamingo.

Suzanne


----------



## Dori (Jul 10, 2010)

Jon, it sounds like they are not any further ahead than they were last year at this time. We were there in October, and again in May, and saw little progress. I am surprised they haven't moved a lot faster to make the entrance more appealing.

Dori


----------



## rdober (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks Jon,
I was there last Sept and sounds like the same place to me. I'll be there in Aug and was hoping the health club would be up and running and some other progress was made. Guess not. They did do nice and fast work on getting the sales building up. Maybe next year.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 13, 2010)

suzanne said:


> Looks like we won't be staying at Summer Bay as I was able to pull a 2 bedroom at the Flamingo instead. This will put us right on the Strip which will be better if DH needs to just rest. The rest of us can still go play without worrying about him.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your input. It sounds like a good place and I would have taken it if I could not have gotten the Flamingo.
> 
> Suzanne



You will love the HGVC/Flamingo. We have stayed there many times.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks John, we are really looking forward to our stay there. Our Unit# is 2LO-SA do you know where the unit is located in the Resort?

Suzanne


----------



## Michael (Jul 15, 2010)

Suzanne -

I'm assuming that that unit# stands for 2 bedroom lockoff with check-in on Saturday.

- Michael


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 15, 2010)

suzanne said:


> Thanks John, we are really looking forward to our stay there. Our Unit# is 2LO-SA do you know where the unit is located in the Resort?
> 
> Suzanne



Michael is correct. You can request a location based on availability when you check-in. There are 3 buildings in a horseshoe shape at the back of the Flamingo hotel. We like the middle building on an upper floor overlooking the Flamingo gardens and pools.

The Flamingo hotel/casino was a Hilton property which is the reason the HGVC shares the same property. There is no connection now as Harrah's owns the Flamingo.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help. We will try to request the middle bldg at check in. Hopefully we can also request a non smoking unit on an upper floor.

Suzanne


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dori said:


> Jon, it sounds like they are not any further ahead than they were last year at this time. We were there in October, and again in May, and saw little progress. I am surprised they haven't moved a lot faster to make the entrance more appealing.
> 
> Dori




Same here.     

We stayed last September/October, and Jon's description pretty much describes what we saw when we stayed.


----------



## Dori (Jul 26, 2010)

We are headed back to LV in early September, and will stop by to check things out. We are not staying at Summer Bay this time. Instead, we will be at Polo Towers.

Dori


----------

